# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  وارد کردن کد سوابق تحصیلی

## N_G_H

دوستانی که مثل من تازگی پیش دانشگاهی قبول شدن و امسال میخوان کنکور بدن حتما نظام سالی واحدی انتخاب کنن وگرنه صفحه وارد کردن کد سوابق تحصیلی براتون نمیاره و اگر کد سوابق تحصیلی که دارید رو وارد نکنید تخلف محسوب میشه . نظام قدیم برای اونایی هست که سوابق تحصیلی تویه سایت dipcode.medu.ir ندارن و مثلا 20 سال پیش درس خوندن .

صفحه زیر که برای وارد کردن کد سوابق تحصلی هست رو باید براتون بیاره :

----------

